

Ask HN: What is your preferred text editor color scheme? - ishener

I was wondering, what color schemes do hackers use when programming? is it mostly dark background or bright? does it change for different programming languages?<p>For people who use dark color scheme: doesn't it hurt your eye?
======
pairing
I like the railscasts theme. I use it in macvim and sublime text 2.
<https://github.com/jpo/vim-railscasts-theme>

------
yati
Solarized Dark! Actually, dark schemes are better on the eyes than light ones,
but when you're browsing while coding, most Webpages tend to have a bright
background, and too frequent switches between the dark console and the light
browser may tire the eyes. But for long coding hours, definitely a dark colour
scheme.

------
jarek-foksa
I use Resesif color scheme.

Screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/oUL5U.png>

Download: <https://github.com/sonereker/resesif.tmbundle>

------
arh68
Emacs default for me, thanks! I used to play with color schemes, preferring
Vim's desert and solarized among others, but if the screen's too bright now, I
just turn down the brightness and/or make the font bigger.

------
adrianm
Zenburn! It's beautiful and I use it for everything. It's dark and I can code
for hours.

<http://slinky.imukuppi.org/zenburnpage/>

------
angeldar
Sublime Text 2 and Tomorrow night scheme was a real discover for me.

------
fidanov
sublime or textmate with Railscasts. It's a dark theme, very nice. I find it
very clear, easy to distinct keywords, variables, methods, comments just by
the color.

------
venomsnake
Solarized light for everything

